

My Name is Robbie And I’m a 0x (Zero x) Entrepreneur. - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/my-name-is-robbie-and-im-a-0x-entrepreneur/

======
mvkel
Unless I have the context (Zero x), it reads as "ox" entrepreneur.

"So you're in the bison industry?"

What this bio lacks, that Mark Suster captures perfectly, is taste.

Suster's bio reads like he's a captain of industry. A tastemaker.

This ox bio reads like a middle-management app dev who wishes he had cracked a
big idea already.

Why not write about YOU, not what you want people to read about you?

~~~
robbiea
This is why I put Zero x because it looks like ox.

I write about me all the time. The article in itself was a parody (as are a
lot of things on my blog). This was on front page HN for a while:
<http://robbieabed.com/fire-me-i-beg-you/>

